# PEPTIDES.....what you you really think about them..??



## gymrat827 (May 14, 2012)

I am putting this ? here because i want eveyone who uses GH to give some input.


Are they worth it??  GHRP/GHRH stacks semi effective??  LR3/DES?   MGF....??

id like to get good, SOLID, real life experiences, feedback.  so guys/gals....post away


----------



## newNimproved (May 14, 2012)

i appreciate this post, we need more info on these supps.


----------



## Hard2Gain (May 14, 2012)

I feel like I made some good gains off of DES and Lr3. It's not like being on gear and you can't expect it to be, it's two total different things. It does however add some muscle fullness and I felt like it gave me a little extra muscle thickness that I kept afterwards.

DES is better for immediate results. Right away you start getting insane pumps. My vascularity was better than with just about anything I've ever taken. I stick to the basic dose of 100 mcg split bilaterally pre workout. 

Lr3 is a slower gainer. The immediate results I saw was Hunger!! I felt like I could destroy a buffet everytime I took it. It really made a difference in my sleep as well. This lasted for a few weeks after. I dose it at 50 mcg subQ in the AM. 

I would recommend these two stacked together for any BB. It doesn't shut you down and I've seen literally 0 side effects. Anyone who says you can go Hypo is an idiot. It's not insulin!


----------



## Lulu66 (May 15, 2012)

Migh be worth giving it a try.


----------



## Tilltheend (May 15, 2012)

I have heard IGF can stimulate new muscle cell growth and can add on and mature the injected muscle. That is the only one I have heard of I would consider using. The rest I have heard about too many stomach problems and things like that. Might as well go with GH.


----------



## Zeek (May 15, 2012)

I would rather not give my opinion on the open board about them.  Let me say that they in no way compare to real hgh!

 Let me be as fair as I can in this actually.

 The peptides that I have used IGF LR3, des and the GhRP and GhRh's in no way compared to real gh. I also could have obtained bad or weak prtoduct when i did my testing? it is possible.

 I want to point out in particular that the peps I used did not come from our board sponsor manpower!!  they came from sponsors on other sites.


----------



## Hard2Gain (May 15, 2012)

I don't think it's fair to compare peps to hgh. We're talking a 3x price difference.


----------



## gymrat827 (May 16, 2012)

Hard2Gain said:


> I don't think it's fair to compare peps to hgh. We're talking a 3x price difference.



well i dont screw around with 100/100 ghrh/ghrp doses.   i do 180/250 ghrh/ghrp, 3x ED.  So it costs quite a bit more....than toss in some IGF+MGF and you are prolly spending what you would on 2 iu of real GH


----------



## Hard2Gain (May 16, 2012)

gymrat827 said:


> well i dont screw around with 100/100 ghrh/ghrp doses.   i do 180/250 ghrh/ghrp, 3x ED.  So it costs quite a bit more....than toss in some IGF+MGF and you are prolly spending what you would on 2 iu of real GH



Thats a whole lot of peps! How would you compare that to 2iu's of GH per day?


----------



## Zeek (May 16, 2012)

Why don't you guys running peptides get either an IGF-1 test or Gh serum test done shortly after injecting? if the stuff works as they say it does those levels should be elevated as per dats chart anyway

 $48 can tell you really quick if the stuff is actually doing what is is intended to do within the body


----------



## Hard2Gain (May 16, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> Why don't you guys running peptides get either an IGF-1 test or Gh serum test done shortly after injecting? if the stuff works as they say it does those levels should be elevated as per dats chart anyway
> 
> $48 can tell you really quick if the stuff is actually doing what is is intended to do within the body



Not gonna lie brother, blood tests freak me the fuck out!! I do them when I absolutely have to and never more. I'm fine with needles but not with blood. They have to leave me in the chair for a min or I'll pass out.


----------



## gymrat827 (May 16, 2012)

Hard2Gain said:


> Thats a whole lot of peps! How would you compare that to 2iu's of GH per day?



have yet to try the real deal.....cant say


----------



## Zeek (May 16, 2012)

Myself and PB both did a blood test after heavy dosages of GhRP and Ghrh , we obtained our products from different sponsors and we both had the same results. he tested seru and IGF and I tested IGF. results were baseline or lower and we are talking 200/800 dosages pre test!

 Sponge recently had an IGF test done after being on IGF-lr3 and his results were barely 20 pts above his baseline.

 The only positive results I can report is that I had a 204 pt increase to my IGF levels after testing using IGF-DES

 Once again guys, may have been a shitty supplier etc but until I see members posting blood work proving the stuff works I will remain skeptical.


----------



## gymrat827 (May 20, 2012)

i have yet to try igf DES


----------



## gymrat827 (May 23, 2012)

think i may grab a few kits when rips are available again


----------

